# Clausing Vert Mill 8520 lower bearings Grease  vs oil?



## razinman (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi All,
             I'm in the process of re-assembly the mill the lower  paired bearings (#044-005),is it advisable to use
 oil or grease (white lithium). When I took out the bearings the grease was so thick the bearings wouldn't move
properly(so I'm inclined to use oil) also the top and bottom of the bearings look exactly alike so with the bearings placing the back has no order?

      Also some info I've learned, I have an old(50's or 60's) Delta  floor model drill press. I use it to remove
and install bearings and shafts ( it has a range of 2-3 inches to 4 feet) , no need to purchase an arbor press!

     Thanks...........Raz


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 13, 2017)

razinman said:


> (snip)Also some info I've learned, I have an old(50's or 60's) Delta floor model drill press. I use it to remove
> and install bearings and shafts ( it has a range of 2-3 inches to 4 feet) , no need to purchase an arbor press!


Until something breaks from doing what it was not intended for...


----------



## razinman (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Bob,
                      I once had a 2 ton arbor press , it was not able to do what the drill press did, that's why I used it for this,
      I've had the drill press for approx. 30 yrs, I pressed maybe  6 bearings in it and a few more to do in order to
   finish up the project.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 14, 2017)

razinman said:


> Hi Bob,
> I once had a 2 ton arbor press , it was not able to do what the drill press did, that's why I used it for this,
> I've had the drill press for approx. 30 yrs, I pressed maybe  6 bearings in it and a few more to do in order to
> finish up the project.


It is your drill press, Raz, go for it if you like.  Just remember that one "OH SHI+" cancels out hundreds of attaboys.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 5, 2017)

Seems your question was unanswered but, from another thread I think you reassembled the mill, so I'm left with the question, what did you decide to do?

Oil or Grease?...


----------



## razinman (Mar 5, 2017)

I wound up buying a SEALED bearing, same size but not an open seal. It works great,  no need to worry about how to lubricate it.
If you need to know were  I got it and the part number let me know.

 Thanks..........Raz


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Raz.  actually I was going to suggest to you to look into a sealed bearing and save yourself the headache of lubricants.


----------



## razinman (Mar 5, 2017)

I was going to purchase the open bearing from a manufacturer he told me why not go with the sealed one.
Worked out good.
  P.S.  I like the 32 Ford??, what's u got under the hood?
 Regards........Raz


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks, it's a 34, with a stroked 302 out to 347


----------



## razinman (Mar 6, 2017)

34_40   I was close, anyway it looks great!

 Regards..........Raz


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 6, 2017)

Those 331/347's are real over achievers, and it's always nice to see a Ford in a Ford. Mike


----------



## razinman (Mar 6, 2017)

Mike,
               It sure is!!!!  Raz


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 7, 2017)

You mean there is something else besides a Ford????  HMMmm  who knew????   roflmao!
You know how folks used to name cars? Machines??   Well I call this one "Citation".  Everytime we go for a ride,  I get a new one!  

Thanks You Raz, Thank You Mike!   

(real Shelby Mike?)


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 10, 2017)

It would be appreciated if you post the numbers and source and prices of the sealed bearings, plus what Clausing asked for the seal.
Bob


----------

